# Letter to Vacate



## Sunshine101 (Jun 11, 2008)

Hi all

I've been in the midst of apartment hunting and have just been shown a place which looks alright. One condition: Need to sign a vacate letter to the landlord stating that I have no objections vacating the place after one year.
It would be at the option of the LL to renew the lease.

I'm not sure how things stand if I were to sign this letter. 

What are my rights:
- if the landlord chooses to 'evict' me during or closer the the time of renewal? 
- would I be able to appeal to the RC in this case?
- what happens if the LL sells his unit to someone else. Would my tenancy still be valid?
- Can the LL choose to return my rent and serve me notice to vacate before the end of 1 year?

Hopefully, someone out there will know more about the topic. Much appreciate for expert advise.

Thanks!


----------



## EMAD75 (Mar 15, 2008)

If you sign a non-renewable contract (which is what he wants) I believe you will not have a case against the landlord in the eyes of the RC, and 1 year down the line he will be entitled to get you out. You will then have to find another place, at god knows how much more money it will cost you to rent an apartment in Dubai next year with rents continously going up! If the contract is renewable, then he can only kick you out if he prooves he or a member of his family is moving in, which is usually not the case, you are also allowed to stay a second year without increase on your rent, and he can only put up your rent by a 5% as per current rules. 
I strongly suggest you do not sign a non-renewable contract!!!


----------



## grasshopper (Aug 12, 2008)

I had the same problem, half the places I looked at wanted one year non-renewable leases. This is the latest tactic to get past the rent cap. I agree for most people 1 year guaranteed tenancy is way too short. If they aren't willing to do a renewable lease perhaps ask for a non-renewable lease term of 2 years which gives you a better buffer zone. I've heard the 5% rent increase cap only applies in the third year of the lease, thereafter the landlord can push it up to around the market rates (and RC will let them).


----------



## EMAD75 (Mar 15, 2008)

Yes, he can only incerase your rent by 5% on third year, sorry realise it wasn't clear on my post! I think Grasshoper's idea is good, maybe you can get 2 years? depending on how long you're planning on being in Dubai I guess.
Good luck


----------



## Sunshine101 (Jun 11, 2008)

Thanks both for the advice. Glad to know that I'm not the only one in this situation. Will revert once I get a chance to speak via the agent. 

Apparently the owner has many units within the vicinity so I guess he cant use the 'excuse' that he or his family would like to move in. I guess this is the way he tries to get around the system. The agent says that it is highly unlikely that he would ask me to vacate since he does not have any cashflow problems, ..... I guess I'll need to take this with a piece of salt!.


----------



## Shinjuku (Jul 12, 2008)

Sunshine101 said:


> Apparently the owner has many units within the vicinity so I guess he cant use the 'excuse' that he or his family would like to move in. I guess this is the way he tries to get around the system. The agent says that it is highly unlikely that he would ask me to vacate since he does not have any cashflow problems, ..... I guess I'll need to take this with a piece of salt!.


Its precisely because he has no cashflow problems that he'll more than likely evict you after a year. If he's got other guaranteed sources of income, why let you stay on and pay the same rent, when he can ask you to vacate and negotaite a huge increase for a greater profit.

At least that's what i'd do if i was the landlord...


----------

